# Topics > Arts > Music >  Kiki, robotic djembe player, Arizona State University's School of Arts, Media + Engineering, Tempe, Arizona, USA

## Airicist

ame.asu.edu

vimeo.com/ameasu

facebook.com/ASUAME

Inventors:

Michael Krzyzaniak

Garth Paine

Djembe on Wikipedia

Cajon on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Kiki

Published on Apr 20, 2014




> Kiki is a Djembe playing robot under development by Michael Krzyzaniak at Arizona State University's School of Arts, Media + Engineering.

----------


## Airicist

Kiki Cajon

Published on Nov 30, 2014




> Kiki is a robotic djembe player under development at Arizona State University's School of Arts, Media + Engineering by Michael Krzyzaniak, under the direction of Garth Paine. In this video, Kiki plays a short duet with a human Caj?n player. Use headphones to hear the nice low bass sounds!

----------


## Airicist

Kiki hand prototype
May 20, 2015




> Prototype of an under-actuated hand for a djembe robot, capable of playing the three fundamental strokes of djembe technique: bass, tone, and slap. The robot, Kiki is under development by Michael Krzyzaniak and Garth Paine at Arizona State University's School of Arts, Media + Engineering.

----------


## Airicist

Kiki stroke recognition
May 20, 2015




> Demo of stroke-recognition algorithm for a djembe robot. In the first part of the video, the software is trained to recognize three stroke categories (bass, tone, and flam). In the second part, the software classifies new strokes; when the human plays stroke category 0, the robot plays bass, when the human plays category 1, the robot plays tone, etc... The robot, Kiki, is under development by Michael Krzyzaniak and Garth Paine at Arizona State University's School of Arts, Media + Engineering.

----------


## Airicist

Musical robots and AI

Dec 17, 2020




> This is a lecture on musical robots that I gave at University of Oslo for the graduate-level course IN5490 (Advanced Topics in Artificial Intelligence for Intelligent Systems). You can learn more about the course here:
> 
> I am affiliated both with the Robotics and Intelligent Systems (ROBIN) research group, and the RITMO Center for Interdisciplinary Studies in Rhythm, Time, and Motion at UiO.
> 
> Apologies for the poor sound quality. Oh well, research shows that you will remember it better if you have to struggle a little to understand it anyway.

----------

